
Show HN: A smart, goal-driven writing app that helps you finish what you write - shivbhar
Hey HN community,<p>I run a small team of writers that built TheRightMargin, a new writing platform that focuses on your goals first and is aiming to be the smartest writing tool on the market.<p>We launched last summer actually, but we&#x27;re trying to make a push for some growth, so I thought I&#x27;d debut it here on HN!<p>The #1 &#x27;writer&#x27;s block&#x27; pain point this app solves is helping you figure out your next step. We have some neat tools to break down your writing project into milestones and task and a way to write side by side with your plan. We also have smart tips and a timer for writing sprints, among other things.<p>We have a small user base since we&#x27;re pretty new, but people are using it to write books, blogs, papers, articles, journals, advocacy letters and many other things.<p>We&#x27;d love your support and your feedback!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.therightmargin.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.therightmargin.com</a><p>And we&#x27;re also doing an IndieGoGo campaign to accelerate building some neat things on the product: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;igg.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;trm&#x2F;x&#x2F;15618512" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;igg.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;trm&#x2F;x&#x2F;15618512</a><p>If you like what you see, even backing $1 will help us gain some visibility on IndieGoGo!<p>Thanks!
======
venkasub
Do writers 'actually' follow this kind of a structured process? I thought the
ink just flows when in the mood!...atleast that's what happens with me, when I
want to write. Else, I need to learn this process.

------
andi_lee
Great idea. I've seen various writing tools, but nothing quite like this.
Thanks for sharing.

